# Happy Birthday CarterJohnsonPiano!



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday, CJP! 16 already, doesn't time fly? 

Can't be bothered writing anything else.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday CarterJohnsonPiano!

:cheers:


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday CJP ! May all your wishes come true. :tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday CJP!  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy birthday carter, since you love Obama so much i got you his new hardcore rap CD!!!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure your sentiments are well meant, but... Canadians don't celebrate birthdays.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I'm sure your sentiments are well meant, but... Canadians don't celebrate birthdays.


Prove it then.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Consider this then, o whippersnapper: If you lived in a country as beautiful as Canada, would you celebrate moving closer to leaving it?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Consider this then, o whippersnapper: If you lived in a country as beautiful as Canada, would you celebrate moving closer to leaving it?


No..............


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for the kind wishes.
Apologies as I have not been around for a week or so.
And my birthday was great—we had lamb for dinner and I got a massage. (And my learner's license!)


----------

